# Where I'm at.



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2004)

I got back from GenCon the day before yesterday, but I'm in the middle of moving into my new apartment, so I don't have much internet access.  I apologize for the slow-down, but I should be back up to speed in a week or two, once I've got everything set up in the new place.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope things go well for you in the move. I always seem to misplace things in a move, a book here, a set of flatware there, my sister here, etc.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 27, 2004)

I hate moving. One reason why I really want to get off campus, so I'm not moving around all the time.

And don't worry bout it, RangerWickett, I think I speak for everybody when I say that everybody appreciates your hard work, and a delay so that you can go to GenCon is completely understandable. If I could go to GenCon, I would have been gone in a minute.


----------

